# ETL MPM Access



## copycopy (Jan 7, 2022)

I am newly promoted and trying to get email and MPM on my Android device. No one at my store knows how to access any of this. Can anyone help?
Thanks.


----------



## isthatathing (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey! You want to go to myaccess on workbench. Request new access. Look for MPM power user 2.0. something like that. Mine popped up on my phone later that same day!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2022)

You will need an Iphone, internal Target Apps are not supported via android.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 7, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You will need an Iphone, internal Target Apps are not supported via android.


I'm pretty sure my ETL has email and MPM on their android phone


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I'm pretty sure my ETL has email and MPM on their android phone


Ok, internal Target Apps are not supported via android.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 7, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Ok, internal Target Apps are not supported via android.


Ok well I'm not sure what you are saying, but the OP asked specifically about MPM and email, both which I know can be had on an Android.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Ok well I'm not sure what you are saying, but the OP asked specifically about MPM and email, both which I know can be had on an Android.


Ok, well thank you for the information.


----------



## isthatathing (Jan 8, 2022)

I have MPM and email on my Android. I know SDs and above all get issued an iphone for work. ETLs can get access on Android. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 8, 2022)

isthatathing said:


> I have MPM and email on my Android. I know SDs and above all get issued an iphone for work. ETLs can get access on Android. 🤷‍♀️


Thank you for the information.


----------



## StyleStar (Jan 10, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You will need an Iphone, internal Target Apps are not supported via android.


I have mpm, email,  medallia on my android.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 10, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Ok, internal Target Apps are not supported via android.



Zebras are Android. So in a way you're right. Target apps run like shit on Zebras. But, in a way your trolling here is so far off it's funny.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 11, 2022)

StyleStar said:


> I have mpm, email,  medallia on my android.


That is soooo cool, please tell us more of what you have.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 11, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> That is soooo cool, please tell us more of what you have.


What's with the sarcasm?  It's ok to admit that you were wrong or that you had misinformation.


----------



## StyleStar (Jan 11, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> That is soooo cool, please tell us more of what you have.


Lmfao.... just making it known you can have Target apps on android phones.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 11, 2022)

StyleStar said:


> Lmfao.... just making it known you can have Target apps on android phones.


And again, thank you for the information.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jan 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> And again, thank you for the information.


Wow. my dude. Wow. Defensive much? Or are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 14, 2022)

Angular Momentum said:


> Wow. my dude. Wow. Defensive much? Or are you trying to be funny?


He tries to be funny. He just ends up making enemies though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 14, 2022)

Angular Momentum said:


> Wow. my dude. Wow. Defensive much? Or are you trying to be funny?


Yes.
Edit: I think you have me confused with someone that has fucks to give 😳


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jan 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I think you have me confused with someone that has fucks to give 😳


I guess you are right.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 14, 2022)

Angular Momentum said:


> I guess you are right.


I hope you feel better.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jan 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I hope you feel better.


I appreciate that. I hope so too. It has been a hard few months but we are going to a dive bar tonight with mermaids in the will aquarium so fingers crossed.


----------

